# oh dear R35 Engine blown



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

this was posted on another forum..


2009gtr.com


i thought it was the boxes that was weak and not the engines


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

that was quite tuned though..


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

this thread should read Haltech engine blown not R35 engine blown!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

exactly, damaged in the quest for development


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

regardless if its 600 or 650 bhp it is still bit scary that the engine has exploded..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

for those that can't be bothered to click through and find it:

Haltech R35 GTR Skyline had a catastrophic blow up on Friday the 24th if October. Our GTR has been running on a new platform of Haltech engine management flawlessly for over 5000km's now.

The car was being track tested at Eastern Creek raceway
(Eastern Creek International Raceway - Australia) when the engine let go. The car had completed countless flat out laps with the engine producing 400kw at the wheels, up from 300kw at the wheels - The driver tells me it was a terrific ride!

After finishing Haltech's latest Flat shifting calibrations a few more test laps had to be carried out. With no sign of trouble the car went out and successfully completed 2 more laps before finishing up on the side of the track leaving a trail of oil and plume of smoke behind it.

It was time to put it in the trailer and go back to the workshop to pull it down. After building up enough courage our in-house mechanic
removed the VR38DETT from the car and set it up on the engine stand.
A few hours later the engine was fully stripped and the damage to the engine was clear - It appears Haltech have found the limits of Nissans new super car!
The engine had met its maker.

Piston #1 and #3 had separated from their lower halves right through the center of the gudgeon pin. As the Conrod's had no piston's to guide them up and down the bore they started smashing the bore, block, oil pump, sump and anything else that got in their way.

Due to the massive damage to the block we will need to replace it. And figure it's a great time to make the engine a little stronger. We will be boring the motor out and installing Darton sleeves, replacing the factory cast pistons with a study Forged unit as well as installing a set of Billet conrods. This should allow the engine to reliably produce
over 400Kw at the wheels and handle the pressure.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Tuning an engine by 170 BHP is a big deal.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am going stage 2 tomorrow with the R35 wish me luck lol..

but in fairness you would of thought the R35 block was capable to withstand the extra 170bhp...
:bawling: lets just hope this is a one off disaster.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So it can't handle 600-700hp on stock internals? Thats a bit poor, really - especially for a 3.8litre V6 designed for forced induction. Depends a lot on tuner....


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

i thought that where nissan had made a sea change with the R35 compared with the various skyline GT-Rs is that with the R35 you're not buying a base model to tune up to become the finished article....you're buying the finished article right out of the box


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

axolotl said:


> i thought that where nissan had made a sea change with the R35 compared with the various skyline GT-Rs is that with the R35 you're not buying a base model to tune up to become the finished article....you're buying the finished article right out of the box



exactly, nissan already said this car wasn't to be tuned

thread title should read

"modified car blows up ... yawn"

mook


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i own a lighty tuned r35 so am not here to slag the car off am just worried about its limits..

like a said i hope this is a one off..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> i own a lighty tuned r35 so am not here to slag the car off am just worried about its limits..
> 
> like a said i hope this is a one off..




in the pursuit of first 1000bhp / 9 sec i doubt it 


p.s enjoy the 5zigen exhuast, its loud


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looking forward to the 5zigen..


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

This doesn't really tell you that the engine reaches its limit at 170bhp over stock though. There is a lot more to it than the outright power figure.

We don't know if the rev limit was increased to an unsafe level, we don't know if the mapping was spot on, and so on...

What we do know is that we should be grateful that companies like this are putting in the research now and finding out what the engine can reliably make, along with the additional requirements such extra cooling and safe rev limits.

There was a time that 320bhp was the point at which Evo tuners would look at forging an engine, whereas now 400-430 is absolutely fine on a stock bottom end because of lots of R&D and knowledge. The same will happen with the GT-R like it always has done, and it's very exciting watching it all unfold.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Best thing to do with that engine is throw it away. In the skip lads.

You cant beat the RB.

Its all about the 2.8


Mick


----------



## Mashrock (Jan 20, 2005)

i posted this is the haltech thread the other day..

check the skylines Australia forum for moar updates

they are rebuilding going thru the rebuild process as i type..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it wasn't the block, the pistons failed.

Anyways, sleeving the block gets around the problem of that fancy cylinder coating that Nissan uses. One can now use any forged piston they like, which means the bottom end can be prepped to take as much horsepower as their wallets allow.

Which is much the case with the VQ35. Which means....the RB26 remains king of tuneability. Sleeving a block is some serious prep, and think about it - it's rarely done on the RB26. We might replace everything else, but the stock block and head...good to go straight out of the box


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

This information didnt come from haltech themselfs and a friend close to haltech says this has nothing to do with the tune or modifications. 

this was due to an outside factor.

so speculate away, but this is the other side of the story.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

VR38DETT wasn't build to use it as a group A monster powerplant, yet it still can handle 650 bhp being stock (178 hp per litre), not many newly designed road engines can handle that power output per litre ? Plus I think there's about 50 bhp more to get from it.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

zell said:


> yet it still can handle 650 bhp being stock (178 hp per litre), not many newly designed road engines can handle that power output per litre ?.


OK that GTR was making a touch over 140whp on a very efficienct drivetrain. My 150000km/12year old daily driven RB25DET with fully original internals (many consider them to be the weak RB) has been running 150whp/litre for over two years and counting without any glitches. Its been run at various dyno days, had tune changes, drag meets, general road thrashing and done 50,000km odd like that.... 

On that note one of my mates has for a similar amount of time been making a similar hp/litre from his Integra on a stock high compression made in 1993 1.8VTEC motor with a turbo bolted onto it (about 280whp from a 1.8) which has seen track, drag and dyno days and that too is going strong - and that motor isn't designed to be turbocharged!!

Either the VR38, the tuner, or a bit of both are fairly unimpressive.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Didn't he say it completed "countless" laps. What a bunch of hysterical girls therre are on here. Formula 1 engines blow up regularly and I don't hear all this whinging. I think some people ae looking for ANYTHING to bring down the GT-R, usually those who will never own one.

Get A Grip.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Best thing to do with that engine is throw it away. In the skip lads.
> 
> You cant beat the RB.
> 
> ...



hehehe thats not what you said when you drove white-R


Mick: **** me this is the daddy
Mick: This is amazing
Mick: I would swap Superlemon in a second for this car


hehehe


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Lith said:


> OK that GTR was making a touch over 140whp on a very efficienct drivetrain. My 150000km/12year old daily driven RB25DET with fully original internals (many consider them to be the weak RB) has been running 150whp/litre for over two years and counting without any glitches. Its been run at various dyno days, had tune changes, drag meets, general road thrashing and done 50,000km odd like that....
> 
> On that note one of my mates has for a similar amount of time been making a similar hp/litre from his Integra on a stock high compression made in 1993 1.8VTEC motor with a turbo bolted onto it (about 280whp from a 1.8) which has seen track, drag and dyno days and that too is going strong - and that motor isn't designed to be turbocharged!!
> 
> Either the VR38, the tuner, or a bit of both are fairly unimpressive.


It's naive to compare the tuneability of a brand new engine to one that has been around for over 10 years.

The RB is a fantastic engine, but let's see what people are doing with the R35engine in a few years from now, and then you can start drawing comparisons like the above.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Anybody tried to get more power from a Z-Tune (as it's the closest one in power to the new GTR) ? I think that for such a small engine to have 650 or 700 hp on stock internals is really good. You can have about 550hp on stock RB. You can also have a 640hp like in the new ZR1 but from that's commig from a 6.2 LS9. I dare you to try squeezing additional 30% power out of it  Were talking about big horsepower here... maybe I'm a strange guy but i can't see myself running a 700hp (or more) monster on the streets, you can tackle most super cars while having 500-600hp, having more is just an overkill, Bob Norwood isn't here so we don't have twin turboed v8 ferraris here 
I think that we shouldn't expect some 800 bhp figures from a stock motor ! I belive that this particular engine going down isn't due to it's build, probably some kind of mistake made by a tuner, but I don't expect that engine to be producing much over 700hp on stock internals.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Best thing to do with that engine is throw it away. In the skip lads.
> 
> You cant beat the RB.
> 
> ...



Does that mean it will be in the Skip next to the Lemons melted engine then Mick


----------



## phill200sx (Dec 12, 2005)

There aren't many cars that you can take 'out of the box' add 33% more power too with just what is fundamentally a 're-map' and not be suprised when it eventually gives up.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Do I read it right? The Piston broke in half, so they will remove the stock liners and replace it, as with the conrods? Shouldn't the worry about the pistons?

Very interesting, I thought pistons only give up under high revving, or missing lubrication etc.. Couldn't something like this be the problem? We'll never know 

Marc


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I image the US 350Z aftermarket can help with engine strengthening, e.g. AEBS 4.3L blocks - 1000+whp.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Up to a point. The VQ35, soon to be replaced by the VQ37 is a different engine to the VR38. However I'm sure there is much that could be learned but don't expect it to be as simple as that


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

zell said:


> Anybody tried to get more power from a Z-Tune (as it's the closest one in power to the new GTR) ?


Totally different cars man, Ztune still uses the RB engines, not the VR, not even comparable.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Rain said:


> Totally different cars man, Ztune still uses the RB engines, not the VR, not even comparable.


Why, it's also a 500hp super car. True, it's got super sturdy internals so you could get 700hp from it (and more) but again it wouldn't be that simple as putting some bolt on parts, would it ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah i dont it would be that hard.

Not that i would ever do it :chuckle:


----------

